# Open ground in old building



## Bonzo4202 (May 29, 2020)

I went to install a 15A 120v plug in an old 1960s aluminum wired building. When I put my plug tester in to check I got “open ground signal”. Since I didn’t want to rerun new wire I tried changing to a 15a gfci but still got the same “open ground signal” and when I tried to test the gfci it wouldn’t trip.
What could be the issue?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Please see the link below. A profile is required here at Electrician Talk. Please make sure to include occupation and general location.









IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields


Please add your Electrical Trade in your account settings. From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “Account Settings”. The scroll down to Electrical Trade. Fill in the information for your trade and click Save at the...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

The answers you seek lie elsewhere.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Lol, really


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Have you tried checking your service and service equipment? Since that what this forum is named.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Bonzo4202 said:


> changing to a 15a gfci but still got the same “open ground signal”


I'm sorry, but even a first year apprentice should know this... 

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

